# Need Inexpensive Fecals? Lookie what I found!



## meme (Aug 25, 2013)

After getting fecals done by our goat club this weekend didn't work out, I went in search of another option. I was so happy to find this website! I am sending off baggies next weekend!  The pricing is much better than $60 per fecal from my vet. I hope this is useful for someone else.  

http://www.midamericaagresearch.net/instructions.php


----------



## elevan (Aug 25, 2013)

Your vet charges $60 PER FECAL????


----------



## meme (Aug 25, 2013)

elevan said:
			
		

> Your vet charges $60 PER FECAL????


Yup. Trust me, I was a little shocked too. She does so many nice things for us for free though (including sonograms, disbudding, and surgical castration), so I guess I shouldn't complain too much.


----------



## AshleyFishy (Aug 25, 2013)

elevan said:
			
		

> Your vet charges $60 PER FECAL????


2x


----------



## daisyjack (Aug 26, 2013)

Does the vet collect it him self, for that price I would go buy a microscope and go it my self


----------



## Southern by choice (Aug 26, 2013)

meme said:
			
		

> After getting fecals done by our goat club this weekend didn't work out, I went in search of another option. I was so happy to find this website! I am sending off baggies next weekend!  The pricing is much better than $60 per fecal from my vet. I hope this is useful for someone else.
> 
> http://www.midamericaagresearch.net/instructions.php


That is great! 

I prefer and encourage others to learn how to do their own with actual EPG's BUT not everyone feels comfortable with it, so this is great! The down side is when you need a fecal now... the shipping could get expensive. For whole herd individual samples 2x a year though... that would be great!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Aug 26, 2013)

That is ridiculous.


----------



## secuono (Aug 26, 2013)

$11 a test, $5 per extra test...nice. Wonder how much my vet would charge...$60 sounds very likely..lol


----------



## jodief100 (Aug 27, 2013)

My vet charges $12 if I drop them off.  He only lives 2 miles away so it works out great for us.  

I do want to get a microscope and do my own.


----------



## mdavenport0121 (Aug 27, 2013)

Ouch! I thought $24 was high.


----------



## meme (Sep 2, 2013)

We are collecting the samples today and sending them off tomorrow morning. That's what I am doing for Labor Day!


----------



## SassyKat6181 (Sep 2, 2013)

thanks for the link!


----------



## treeclimber233 (Sep 2, 2013)

Castrates and disbuds for free and charges an arm and leg for fecals?  Seems to me like it should be the other way around.......


----------



## DesertDawn (Oct 23, 2017)

This thread is over 4 years old but I just went to that lab's website and it looks like they're still doing them. @meme how did this work out for you? Our local feed store that does clinics wanted the same per sample. I just don't have time right now to start learning to do my own. Does anyone else have a lab they use? I'm in the southwest so something a little closer would be better.


----------



## Latestarter (Oct 24, 2017)

Meme hasn't been on since 8/2014, so I don't expect you'll get an answer from her. Maybe someone else will chime in.


----------



## DesertDawn (Oct 25, 2017)

It's not looking good. I guess I'll just collect my samples and give them a try. They've been in business this long so they must be doing something right.


----------



## Latestarter (Oct 25, 2017)

Can't hurt... good luck!


----------

